# Dorico 3.5 and NP 3.1.2 not working



## sebastiaandekwa (Oct 26, 2020)

Hello!

I know there have been several topics about this subject, and believe me, I tried them all. I am a software developer by profession so not unused to tinkering / troubleshooting. (When making music, however, I am in a different mood and did unfortunately not have a backup with my latest configuration too safely revert back too )

All of the folowing concerns the Dorico pro editions, btw.

The new features in 3.5 looked tempting and I decided to buy the update.
I installed 3.5 first alongside 3.0, the installer was not doing an update but installed a new extra Dorico.

I opened some projects that I made in 3.0 and playback via noteperformer was not working. 
I then googled, came along several topics and have tried the following:

1. Removing noteperformer
2. Freshly installing Dorico 3.5, after removal of 3.0
3. Reinstalling noteperformer
4. Tinkering with the vst plugins menu, blacklist and whitelist, several restarts
5. Tinkering with xml blacklists, running VstAudioEngine.exe after changes as suggested by some topics on this forum

and lastly

6. changing the path where noteperformer is installed manually (the Noteperfomer64.dll) as suggested by https://www.steinberg.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=167497, the last post in that topic.

Now everything seems more broken, Dorico 3.5 is not starting again, the audio engine crashed.






See this screenshot. 

I assume that removing the noteperformer64.dll file from the path suggested will make Dorico 3.5 start up again, but then I am were I started, without noteperformer working.

Some additional information:

Tried this with
NP 3.0.x (an installation from 2019)
NP 3.1.1 (the latest version of yesterday)
NP 3.1.2 (the update that was released today)

I have some additional VSTS, besides the Halion steinberg, namely: 
VSL Synchron player
VSL Synchron surround player

Before the situation that stops Dorico 3.5 from crashing the other VSTs worked.

I am at my wits end.


----------



## Wallander (Oct 26, 2020)

If NotePerformer is blacklisted, that's unfortunately a Dorico 3.5 bug: 









Kontakt, NotePerformer or other VST2.x plug-ins being blacklisted?


In the meantime, I could help users tracyross, Fitsch and udr by providing them a new plug-in-manager component. Now, I’d like to get a little more safe and make sure that my fix works also on other machines. Therefore, is there anyone else still having trouble getting NotePerformer, Kontakt...




www.steinberg.net





If you contact Ulf at Steinberg (his exact contact details are in the thread above) he can help out by providing Steinberg's hot fix for this issue.

I would also recommend you to download the NotePerformer 3.3.2 update which we released today. It adds native support for Dorico 3.5. That won't help against the blacklisting, unfortunately, because that's an error which can't be resolved on our end.


----------



## sebastiaandekwa (Oct 26, 2020)

Thanks for your reply. At the Steinberg forum, Ulf helped me out and now your two great projects once again work.


----------

